# BAD HABITS



## jeanette (Mar 3, 2005)

MY PUPPY IS ONLY 3 MONTHS AND HAS ALREADY DEVELOPED BAD HABITS WITH HIS "FRIEND" MR. BEAR IS THIS NORMAL, HE'S JUST A BABY.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes its normal...dogs even females will hump things to display dominance. he is just telling Mr' Bear he is boss


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

As Lady M, says it's normal behavior and he's just showing his dominance over Mr. Bear.

Your "baby" will be sexually mature pretty soon, though. Have you spoken to your vet about when to neuter him? Most people agree that if it is done as early as it can be done safely, there is less chance that males will develop other bad behavior, as you call it, like marking. Six months is the norm, I think, but I know some vets are doing it even earlier, at 5 or even 4 months. With a Maltese, a lot depends on their size.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley did this often before neutering...afterwards...I think he has only done it once to the cat and once to me.







With correction, he stopped and hasn't done it again...after neutering it will probably happen less..


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, its normal. but if you want him to stop...distract him to do something else. do it now before he starts doing it A LOT and in front of company. lol


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Rudy never humped until after he was neutered.He did it to our poor old cat and once to me.  He hasn't done it since.Thank God.You may have to get puppy a smaller bear!LOL


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Sampson has a Garfield stuffed animal he is mighty "friendly" with


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

I guess Caesar doesn't have any really close "friends"


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Mar 4 2005, 10:53 PM
> *I guess Caesar doesn't have any really close "friends"
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I took the bear away. So no more humping bear. He not only humped him, I think he peed on him. :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Mar 4 2005, 10:15 PM
> *I took the bear away. So no more humping bear. He not only humped him, I think he peed on him.  :new_Eyecrazy:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40116*


[/QUOTE]
Uhoh, guess he was really trying to show his dominnce, huh?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Mar 4 2005, 11:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhoh, guess he was really trying to show his dominnce, huh?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40118
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I sure hope Izzy doesn't meet any "friends".


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Mar 4 2005, 11:17 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhoh, guess he was really trying to show his dominnce, huh?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40118
[/B][/QUOTE]
















Poor Mr. Bear!!!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

The Boom has a puppy he's had since he was a baby. At first it was bigger than he was!

Now he throws puppy around and chews on him, he'll use him as his pillow, but also make sure to show puppy who's in charge


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

_That's_ adorable! You go, Boom!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Mar 4 2005, 11:15 PM
> *I took the bear away. So no more humping bear. He not only humped him, I think he peed on him.  :new_Eyecrazy:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=40116*


[/QUOTE]

OMG... two people on SM both with humping bears!!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

You guys are really a riot














this thread started when I was out of town and I have just gotten caught up here!! I cannot tell you how bad my day has been and then this!!! You all are the best!!! Thanks for the good laugh, I have tears running down my face...


----------

